# AR-15 problem



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

The muzzle brake seems to not be in line with the barrel of my brand new AR, or is it the crush washer. I can still see through the bore from the chamber end of the upper with no obstructions. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Your muzzle device is not the problem. But for sure, your crush washer was not properly installed to be aligned concentric with the center of the bore.


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

This won't pose a problem while shooting will it?


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Not unless the muzzle brake wasn't properly indexed and torqued to the proper mfg. specs (usually between 25 and 30 ft. lbs. so as not to pinch or crush the muzzle end of the barrel). If it wasn't, there's always the possibility that the device would loosen, which, unless you simply weren't paying attention, would be very noticeable. Sadly, and based on what the pictures show, this is an example of poor gunsmithing workmanship in mounting the device.


----------



## nate44 (Jan 9, 2012)

fish_fear_me said:


> Not unless the muzzle brake wasn't properly indexed and torqued to the proper mfg. specs (usually between 25 and 30 ft. lbs. so as not to pinch or crush the muzzle end of the barrel). If it wasn't, there's always the possibility that the device would loosen, which, unless you simply weren't paying attention, would be very noticeable. Sadly, and based on what the pictures show, this is an example of poor gunsmithing workmanship in mounting the device.



Return the gun to the dealer. They should replace it with another one or they should ship it back to mfg.
Most gun mcg are good about making it right.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Take it back.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Did you buy it from a store or is this a build you did or a friend. just keep in mind, if this noticeable part is not right, what about what you cant see.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

What brand of rifle is it? You could just order a new crush washer and fix it yourself. That would be a heck of a lot easier than shipping it back to the manufacturer for such a simple fix.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Threads are off. Send it back. Washer wont fix that.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

That is off quite a bit. Looks like the barrel on my winchester 120, the choke thread is at an angle and causes the shot to be off to the high left.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Also curious to know if this was a built gun or bought from a store? Wouldn't happen to be a sig would it?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

tm1669 said:


> Threads are off. Send it back. Washer wont fix that.


The crush washer is not centered on the barrel. The flash suppressor is centered on the barrel. I highly doubt that it is a barrel thread issue. It is more than likely a 60 second fix with a new $.50 crush washer.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

supercanoe said:


> The crush washer is not centered on the barrel. The flash suppressor is centered on the barrel. I highly doubt that it is a barrel thread issue. It is more than likely a 60 second fix with a new $.50 crush washer.


Looks like someone used a Crush Washer for a .308 on a .223-5.56 barrel the I/D of the .308 is 1/8 inch bigger than the .223 barrel


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

I bought it from a police and fire equipment store (grandfather is Cleveland policeman). It is a Ruger AR556. They did not build it, they got it from ruger in the mail and that same day we were in there buying it. If you look close the flash hider is symmetrical on both sides of the barrel and seems to be straight, just the flash hider is off. I was aleeady going to buy a new flash hider and crush washer anyways.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Uncle Paul said:


> Looks like someone used a Crush Washer for a .308 on a .223-5.56 barrel the I/D of the .308 is 1/8 inch bigger than the .223 barrel


Looking at it on a bigger screen I stand corrected. 
Indeed looks like a larger diameter washer was used and the threads are centered. Washer should fix it just fine


----------

